# removing pry marks



## stinger haut (Jun 10, 2006)

Anyone out there have any ideas on removing pry marks that are inside the neck on soda bottles? 
 Running 600 cutting oxide is out because of bubbles in the bottle that would burst.


----------



## welddigger (Jun 10, 2006)

depends how deep they are and where there at but try buffing with a dremel and buffing wheel and compound also starting with 800 grit wet sand paper and working up to 1200 grit has work for me on liter scratches on the tops on bottles.it takes alot of elbow grease and i would first practice on a junker until you have a technique down,thats what i usually do on any kind if cleaning that could possibally leave serious damage!i would post pics but i have no before shots so when i get a bottle that needs work from now on i'll take before and after shots.


----------

